# Ahodroj's Training Log



## Ahodroj23 (May 31, 2022)

Had an amazing chest workout I only did sets of 5 going up in weight .
Barbell press:
90
125
135
155
185
205
225× only 4 here lol
235×got 3 here 
Dumbell press
50
60
50
65
50
70 
Seated flyes ×4
Felt strong nothing but pre-workout and EAA and water


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

Did you want to start a training log? 

If so, I can move this to that section, and give it whatever title you wanted. That'll keep everything nice and organized for you in your own training thread. 

Let me know!!!


----------



## Coyote (May 31, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Had an amazing chest workout I only did sets of 5 going up in weight .
> Barbell press:
> 90
> 125
> ...


Hell yeah bro, Good shit

how often do you use pre? just wondering


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Had an amazing chest workout I only did sets of 5 going up in weight .
> Barbell press:
> 90
> 125
> ...


So you benched. Then went to the dumbbell press. What’s the 50, 60, back to 50 then 65 back to 50 then 70?
Shock the muscle? Like “surprise we light again. Sike now we heavy!”???


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Did you want to start a training log?
> 
> If so, I can move this to that section, and give it whatever title you wanted. That'll keep everything nice and organized for you in your own training thread.
> 
> Let me know!!!


Plz , thank you I'm new trying to figure this site out


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you benched. Then went to the dumbbell press. What’s the 50, 60, back to 50 then 65 back to 50 then 70?
> Shock the muscle? Like “surprise we light again. Sike now we heavy!”???


Exactly muscle was confused slowly adding weight then a light rep then give it a little more


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Exactly muscle was confused slowly adding weight then a light rep then give it a little more


You know you can't confuse a muscle, right? Your light reps are just a waste of time and energy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Exactly muscle was confused slowly adding weight then a light rep then give it a little more


You were already warmed up from the flat bench. Just jump right into your working sets. Those slightly lower sets are a total waste. There’s zero justification for those.


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

And your Barbell Press and DB Press are redundant. One should've been at a different angle, perhaps an incline, which works different muscle fibers.


----------



## PZT (Jun 1, 2022)

😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Hell yeah bro, Good shit
> 
> how often do you use pre? just wondering


That’s the only feedback you had. Great.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s the only feedback you had. Great.


Pre...cum?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> You know you can't confuse a muscle, right? Your light reps are just a waste of time and energy.


I like to do chest twice a week once flat and Incline on another. Don't know why I did those lighter sets body felt better at a slow increase this is my fourth week back will take your advice next week and log it in


----------



## TODAY (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I like to do chest twice a week once flat and Incline on another. Don't know why I did those lighter sets body felt better at a slow increase this is my fourth week back will take your advice next week and log it in


Unless you're brand new to training, this sort of "Do whatever feels good" approach is unlikely to yield any real gains.

What sort of weekly structure are you currently working with?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Had an amazing chest workout I only did sets of 5 going up in weight .
> Barbell press:
> 90
> 125
> ...


How may reps are you doing each set? 
Why are you doing so many sets on the second movement? 
No need to do 4 working sets of flies
Your working weight should’ve probably  been 205


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

This would be better 
Bench press 
45x10
95x5
135x3
185x1
205xfailure
185xfailure 

Db incline 
70xfailure 
50xfailure 

Flies 
1x15-20triple drop set


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Unless you're brand new to training, this sort of "Do whatever feels good" approach is unlikely to yield any real gains.
> 
> What sort of weekly structure are you currently working with?


I was barely benching wheel lol when I first started I've been big my entire life and pushing some weight around I'll keep logging in my gains and time will tell


----------



## TODAY (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I was barely benching wheel lol when I first started I've been big my entire life and pushing some weight around I'll keep logging in my gains and time will tell


I'm not entirely sure what all of this means, but...



Godspeed, I guess


----------



## ftf (Jun 1, 2022)

Lots of knowledge and good advice here.
Nice work on starting a log bro. Get your money.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

ftf said:


> Lots of knowledge and good advice here.
> Nice work on starting a log bro. Get your money.


Thanks brother you motivated me thank you again


----------



## CJ (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I like to do chest twice a week once flat and Incline on another.


Ever try both on each day? One day do flat first, then incline after. The other day reverse it, do Incline first then flat after.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ever try both on each day? One day do flat first, then incline after. The other day reverse it, do Incline first then flat after.


Absolutely I used to start up top and work my way down I've found with myself that 2 days a week gives me a little rest period and I can do the same amount of sets for each day. On the same day I get burned top might take more than bottom or vise versa but I used to do it all in one day but my gym time is limited to an hour and a half with family and work.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s the only feedback you had. Great.


just asking a question


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> just asking a question


Fuck off intel


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck off intel


bro I've got zero idea who that is


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> bro I've got zero idea who that is


🤨


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> bro I've got zero idea who that is


Yea. We know. No problem.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck off intel


Whats your question


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Whats your question


I was curious how often you used pre thats all


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I was curious how often you used pre thats all


Pre workout. ? Before each workout if thats what your asking


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Pre workout. ? Before each workout if thats what your asking


You ever find it to be too much? like you just stop responding as well?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> You ever find it to be too much? like you just stop responding as well?


Absolutely feels like a cup of coffee lol. Do you rake pre


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Absolutely feels like a cup of coffee lol. Do you rake pre


not often at all, usually just a cup of coffee, really helps cause I don't desensitize myself to it

when i do take around 250mg caffeine I explode lmao


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> not often at all, usually just a cup of coffee, really helps cause I don't desensitize myself to it
> 
> when i do take around 250mg caffeine I explode lmao


You ever put instant coffee in your pre shake I used zing off of that good workout and lots of sweat


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> You ever put instant coffee in your pre shake I used zing off of that good workout and lots of sweat


Never tried it, Someday I will, prolly in my off season lol, dont like switching things up during prep


----------



## Send0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Never tried it, Someday I will, prolly in my off season lol, dont like switching things up during prep


Oh, you're in contest prep? What kind of show? What division? Have any contest prep pics you could share and motivate the rest of us?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Never tried it, Someday I will, prolly in my off season lol, dont like switching things up during prep


You bulking are cutting right now ?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> You bulking are cutting right now ?


I betcha he’s doing a lean bulk in a calorie deficit. 👍


----------



## Send0 (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I betcha he’s doing a lean bulk in a calorie deficit. 👍


So lean.. much bulk.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh, you're in contest prep? What kind of show? What division? Have any contest prep pics you could share and motivate the rest of us?


Not a contest prep, but simply preping to make sure I have the best off-season I can


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> You bulking are cutting right now ?


in a cut atm


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 1, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Not a contest prep, but simply preping to make sure I have the best off-season I can


That makes total sense, bro! 👍


----------



## Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That makes total sense, bro! 👍


Ive just always seemed to struggle with my offseason

Obviously its just about not managing my calories, recovery, macros, micros, electrolytes... but I wanna be as set up as I can be


----------



## Send0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Not a contest prep, but simply preping to make sure I have the best off-season I can


I'm not even sure what this means... but good luck


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Ive just always seemed to struggle with my offseason
> 
> Obviously its just about not managing my calories, recovery, macros, micros, electrolytes... but I wanna be as set up as I can be


Off-season? How the fuck do you have an off-season? You don’t have a season. 
You’re not a competitor


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Where are these retards coming from


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 3, 2022)

Did upper chest today.
Start with seated machine Flys.
5 sets Flys
6 sets Incline barbell bench:
95 lbs warm up ×2
135 lbs warm up ×1
155 lbs ×1 10 reps
175 lbs ×1 5 reps
Finishers push-ups
4 sets ×10 reps
I had more but had to pick kids up from school lol.
185 lbs ×1 5 reps
195 lbs ×2 5 reps
Dumbbells incline:
50 lbs ×1 10 reps
55 lbs ×2 10 reps
60 lbs ×2 8 reps


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Did upper chest today.
> Start with seated machine Flys.
> 5 sets Flys
> 6 sets Incline barbell bench:
> ...


You’re addicted to useless counterproductive junk volume aren’t you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re addicted to useless counterproductive junk volume aren’t you


Bruh I worked out for 2 hours today! Killed it. I can tell I got bigger bruh. It was just upper chest too!


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re addicted to useless counterproductive junk volume aren’t you


What do you suggest


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> What do you suggest


Are you fucking serious? Did you fail to read where I wrote out exactly what you should do? 
How do you people not forget how to breath


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you fucking serious? Did you fail to read where I wrote out exactly what you should do?
> How do you people not forget how to breath


Too much roads I see lol take a breath and break down what your telling me plz


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Too much roads I see lol take a breath and break down what your telling me plz


I already did dipshit. Warm up sets and everything. Too many roids? Nope. Too many retard pussies who don’t even understand the basics of diet and training even when it’s laid out to where a toddler would understand. 
Go to the first page of this failure of a training log


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> What do you suggest


Go to post #16 in THIS thread.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Supersets and arm days, junk volume. I’ll guarantee the physique matches the training


----------



## TODAY (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Did upper chest today.
> Start with seated machine Flys.
> 5 sets Flys
> 6 sets Incline barbell bench:
> ...


Do...


Do you have a whole separate day for "lower chest"?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I already did dipshit. Warm up sets and everything. Too many roids? Nope. Too many retard pussies who don’t even understand the basics of diet and training even when it’s laid out to where a toddler would understand.
> Go to the first page of this failure of a training log


Lol ok I've read alot of your logs and responses you might be a midget acting big on this site seen a lot of you guys around I'm not gonna battle stupidity appreciate the info


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Lol ok I've read alot of your logs and responses you might be a midget acting big on this site seen a lot of you guys around I'm not gonna battle stupidity appreciate the info


Did you come here to ask for help, and then shit on people when they actually give you help?

You're not going to last long here, or any forum really, with this attitude. Maybe reddit is more your style?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Lol ok I've read alot of your logs and responses you might be a midget acting big on this site seen a lot of you guys around I'm not gonna battle stupidity appreciate the info


A midget acting big. 😂 stupidity? I battle it daily. Case and point you. 
My logs? I don’t have one here. 
You can barely lift my warm up weight. 
Now keep spinning them wheels and staying 130lbs soaking wet


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Lol ok I've read alot of your logs and responses you might be a midget acting big on this site seen a lot of you guys around I'm not gonna battle stupidity appreciate the info


He doesn’t have to give you advice, sport. You’re fucking ungrateful. He’s fixed a lot of guys fucked up training. But oh, ok, you know it all. Keep you’re stupid log to prove you…. Well fuck, I’m not even sure why you’re keeping this dumb log.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> A midget acting big. 😂 stupidity? I battle it daily. Case and point you.
> My logs? I don’t have one here.
> You can barely lift my warm up weight.
> Now keep spinning them wheels and staying 130lbs soaking wet


Bruh. He can bench 195. You better be nicer to him.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Do...
> 
> 
> Do you have a whole separate day for "lower chest"?


I do lower chest separately is it accurate to do it like that


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I do lower chest separately is it accurate to do it like that


Do all your chest on the same day. You can't completely isolate lower vs upper chest anyway; you can emphasize those muscles, but you can't completely exclude upper chest while working lower... and vice versa.

If you are having a hard time putting together a program that makes sense to you and you can adhere to; then doing something like a PPL or Upper/lower split may be best for you. It will help you not over think things.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do all your chest on the same day. You can't completely isolate lower vs upper chest anyway; you can emphasize those muscles, but you can't completely exclude upper chest while working lower... and vice versa.
> 
> If you are having a hard time putting together a program that makes sense to you and you can adhere to; then doing something like a PPL or Upper/lower split may be best for you. It will help you not over think things.


You wanna give me your regime of chest day and I can start doing it that way


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> You wanna give me your regime of chest day and I can start doing it that way


No


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No


@Ahodroj23 .... You were already given a good answer from @RiR0 on page 1 - post #16





__





						Ahodroj's Training Log
					

Had an amazing chest workout I only did sets of 5 going up in weight . Barbell press: 90 125 135 155 185 205 225× only 4 here lol 235×got 3 here  Dumbell press 50 60 50 65 50 70  Seated flyes ×4 Felt strong nothing but pre-workout and EAA and water



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @Ahodroj23 .... You were already given a good answer from @RiR0 on page 1 - post #16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@RiR0 I bet that triple dropset on flies has got to be hell towards the end.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 I bet that triple dropset on flies has got to be hell towards the end.


It’s complete torture if you do it right


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No


K appreciate the advice


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> K appreciate the advice


Remember that the human body needs to breathe to get oxygen to survive.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Remember that the human body needs to breathe to get oxygen to survive.


You wanna give him your breathing regimen and he can start doing that way


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Remember that the human body needs to breathe to get oxygen to survive.


You talking rest or something else


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This would be better
> Bench press
> 45x10
> 95x5
> ...


Finally found this thank you will do next time


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

Leg work out.
Super seated leg press:
6×225×12
2×275×10
Seated hamstrings:
8×75×15-20 
Leg extension:
8× kept going up in weights ×15-20
I super set all three exercises above together 
Finished with 3 sets of stand up calves until failure.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Leg work out.
> Super seated leg press:
> 6×225×12
> 2×275×10
> ...


What a waste of time


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Leg work out.
> Super seated leg press:
> 6×225×12
> 2×275×10
> ...


6 sets of 12 with 225 should be more like 2-3 sets of 12 with 275. That takes effort. That causes the stress to force adaptation and growth. Flinging light weight around doesn't do anything except buildup of lactic acid so you feel sore and THINK you did something.

Bump up the intensity and lower the volume. You'll get better results in less time. But it will be A LOT harder unfortunately.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 6 sets of 12 with 225 should be more like 2-3 sets of 12 with 275. That takes effort. That causes the stress to force adaptation and growth. Flinging light weight around doesn't do anything except buildup of lactic acid so you feel sore and THINK you did something.
> 
> Bump up the intensity and lower the volume. You'll get better results in less time. But it will be A LOT harder unfortunately.


I’ll bet he got a wicked pump and burned some calories


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll bet he got a wicked pump and burned some calories


Lots of sweat. People were watching him beast out another workout. 

Meanwhile the BIG guys were in and out in 40 mins. Pfffft... They barely did anything!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lots of sweat. People were watching him beast out another workout.
> 
> Meanwhile the BIG guys were in and out in 40 mins. Pfffft... They barely did anything!


Maybe @Ahodroj23 can give this guy a tip on training legs with more volume


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Gotta ask... What was the purpose of the 6 sets of 12 at 225 lbs on the leg press before your 2 work sets? 🤔


Quantity over quality


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Leg work out.
> Super seated leg press:
> 6×225×12
> 2×275×10
> ...


Gotta ask... What was the purpose of the 6 sets of 12 at 225 lbs on the leg press before your 2 work sets? 🤔


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Quantity over quality


Sorry, I replied to the wrong post. Fixed it. 😁


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe @Ahodroj23 can give this guy a tip on training legs with more volume


That pussy only did 5 total sets for legs? 😁


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What a waste of time


What should've I done instead


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> What should've I done instead


Stop doing your own thing and actually follow a decent routine.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Quantity over quality


I'm the circuit I was trying to reach 10 sets I should've done more volume instead


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I'm the circuit I was trying to reach 10 sets I should've done more volume instead


So you’re goal is what? It’s certainly not build any muscle. 
You’re training is that of a middle aged house wife


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll bet he got a wicked pump and burned some calories


Thanks will give this a go


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Thanks will give this a go


Give what a go? You’re not going to effectively be able to train like the guy in the video I posted.


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I'm the circuit I was trying to reach 10 sets I should've done more volume instead





Ahodroj23 said:


> Thanks will give this a go


NOOOOO!!!! 

He was being sarcastic. 🤪


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Wtf. I’m starting to think you’re a troll here @Ahodroj23. You REPEATEDLY get the same advice that high volume is STUPID and you need higher intensity instead. Your boy @ftf PM’d me that you’re “solid” but wants us to help you out. You’re one stubborn motherfucker though. 

Why do you think you need volume????


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wtf. I’m starting to think you’re a troll here @Ahodroj23. You REPEATEDLY get the same advice that high volume is STUPID and you need higher intensity instead. Your boy @ftf PM’d me that you’re “solid” but wants us to help you out. You’re one stubborn motherfucker though.
> 
> Why do you think you need volume????


A lot of advice on here hard to separate everything everyone is saying that's all. High intensity I under stand some suggested start at 275 for reps in this thread said would give it a go not the video


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> A lot of advice on here hard to separate everything everyone is saying that's all. High intensity I under stand some suggested start at 275 for reps in this thread said would give it a go not the video


Less sets more reps keep the weight higher


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> A lot of advice on here hard to separate everything everyone is saying that's all. High intensity I under stand some suggested start at 275 for reps in this thread said would give it a go not the video


You wanna give me a prime example of a leg day so I can have an idea I really am trying to listen to you guys


----------



## ftf (Jun 7, 2022)

Not more reps. I think the idea is that less is more. It has to be heavy enough that you can't get more than 8 reps. (Right @RiR0?) And only do what... 2 or 3 sets?


----------



## ftf (Jun 7, 2022)

And of course don't just get under your working weight without a warmup. 
Guys, what's a good warm-up that won't take from working sets?


----------



## ftf (Jun 7, 2022)

Just saw the video we were talking about. The idea is, if you got more sets in you, the weight was too light.  RiR0's name stands for Reps in Reserve= 0. Explains his whole philosophy. So more weight, less reps .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe @Ahodroj23 can give this guy a tip on training legs with more volume


Stupid question is this his current content ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> You wanna give me a prime example of a leg day so I can have an idea I really am trying to listen to you guys?


Here's what you did for legs, and how I might've had you do it, keeping it simple and using the exercises you performed.


Ahodroj23 said:


> Leg work out.
> Super seated leg press:
> 6×225×12
> 2×275×10
> ...


A) Seated Hamstrings
50 x 10 (warmup)
75 x 5 (warmup)
90 x Max Reps, target range is 8-12 reps
70 x Max Reps, x 2 sets. Target range is 10-15, last rep you'd hold for as long as possible

B) Leg Press
90 x 10 wu
180 x 8 wu
230 x 5 wu
275 x 3 wu
315 x Max Reps (target is 10-15 reps)
275 x Max Reps x 2 sets

C) Leg Extensions
This will be a drop set. Choose a weight where you can get 12-15 quality reps, going at a nice and controlled tempo, with a 1 second hold of the contraction at the top of each movement. When you failed, I'd immediately drop the weight 2-3 pins and continue doing quality reps to failure again. Then immediately drop the weight again a few pins and do a final mini set to failure.

If that's too complicated, just do 3 sets to failure in the 12-15 rep range, dropping weight each set if necessary to stay within that rep range.

D) Then do 3 sets of a calf exercise where your legs are straight, going to failure in the 10-15 rep range, with pauses at the fully stretch and fully contracted positions on each rep. Last set do partials after you can no longer get full reps. When you can no longer move the weight, hold a weighted stretch for as long as possible. 

*yes guys, I know this isn't anything like Dusty's DC video, but I have 0% confidence that he'd train with the intensity of effort that Dusty does. His "max reps" in actuality will probably be closer to RPE7/RIR3.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Here's what you did for legs, and how I might've had you do it, keeping it simple and using the exercises you performed.
> 
> A) Seated Hamstrings
> 50 x 10 (warmup)
> ...


Thanks for that I'm doing this next leg day appreciate the patience you guys are having with me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Thanks for that I'm doing this next leg day appreciate the patience you guys are having with me.


I added a few edits to the calf exercise since you saw it.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Stupid question is this his current content ?


.
No.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

I honestly think you’re not near ready for any type of bodypart split.
I think you should do fullbody 
Or a beginner powerlifter routine


----------



## ftf (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I honestly think you’re not near ready for any type of bodypart split.
> I think you should do fullbody
> Or a beginner powerlifter routine


My workout's have always been 5 on 2 off. I think this is what they are calling a bro split. Most days, I aim for 3 movements at 3 sets of 10 reps. I never get to 10 on my third set. For whatever the reason, I don't recover fast enough to hit things twice a week. 
Will you give me an idea of what a beginner powerlifter routine looks like?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This would be better
> Bench press
> 45x10
> 95x5
> ...


I did this today I get what your saying about muscle under tension I felt like I exhausted the muscle quick. The triple fly drop set was fantastic I'm sitting now and my chest feels pumped. How many weeks do you normally keep the workouts before you change things up.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> I did this today I get what your saying about muscle under tension I felt like I exhausted the muscle quick. The triple fly drop set was fantastic I'm sitting now and my chest feels pumped. How many weeks do you normally keep the workouts before you change things up.


I don’t recommend changing workouts. I’d alter them based on recovery. 
The only thing Id change is movements once they stall a couple of weeks in a row or if I go in the gym and a piece of equipment is being or the movement doesn’t feel right that day. 

Usually after 4-8 weeks I have to take 5-10 days out of the gym to recover. 
I pushed it 12 weeks recently to see but I was pretty shot


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t recommend changing workouts. I’d alter them based on recovery.
> The only thing Id change is movements once they stall a couple of weeks in a row or if I go in the gym and a piece of equipment is being or the movement doesn’t feel right that day.
> 
> Usually after 4-8 weeks I have to take 5-10 days out of the gym to recover.
> I pushed it 12 weeks recently to see but I was pretty shot


What is your rest period doing this specific routine


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> What is your rest period doing this specific routine


that’s not what I’m currently doing but a better option based on what you were doing.

I rest 1 minute in between warmup sets and 3-5 minutes between exercises and working sets


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

Appreciate this I have bi's and tri's tomorrow what would recommend I try


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Appreciate this I have bi's and tri's tomorrow what would recommend I try


Hmm I wouldn’t recommend triceps because you just hit chest. 
Id probably do back and biceps


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hmm I wouldn’t recommend triceps because you just hit chest.
> Id probably do back and biceps


K same concept or something different as I did today muscle under tension not a ton of sets


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> K same concept or something different as I did today muscle under tension not a ton of sets


what we’re planning on doing?


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> what we’re planning on doing?


Variation of pull downs wide grip and narrow some rows and chainsaws I hate deadlifts cause I'm tall but would do it if recommended


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Variation of pull downs wide grip and narrow some rows and chainsaws I hate deadlifts cause I'm tall but would do it if recommended


Pulldown 2x8-12
Bent over row 6-9,10-12
Cable row 2x8-12
Cable pull over 10-15 triple drop set
Cable curl 6-9,10-12,15-20
Db hammer curl 2x12-15


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pulldown 2x8-12
> Bent over row 6-9,10-12
> Cable row 2x8-12
> Cable pull over 10-15 triple drop set
> ...


Will try this tomorrow and update you thanks brother


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 8, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Will try this tomorrow and update you thanks brother


Absolutely loved this workout today. I like the idea of not exhausting your muscles on one machine. The cable pull over drop sets burned 🔥 . How many days your on during the week before you take a day off? Do you ever give your arms their own day or do you prefer to do them with another body group


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Absolutely loved this workout today. I like the idea of not exhausting your muscles on one machine. The cable pull over drop sets burned 🔥 . How many days your on during the week before you take a day off? Do you ever give your arms their own day or do you prefer to do them with another body group


If I was doing what you’re doing.
I’d turn it into a push pull legs 
And do push, pull, day off, legs, day off
What you’re doing isn’t what I’m doing.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 8, 2022)

What about shoulder and triceps? You like to do those together. Would you stick with dumbell routines or barbells ? I'm doing shoulders tomorrow and your advice has made a big difference thanks again


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

You have yourself a convert here @RiR0 . A true believer!!!


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> You have yourself a convert here @RiR0 . A true believer!!!


I appreciate you guys lol


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> What about shoulder and triceps? You like to do those together. Would you stick with dumbell routines or barbells ? I'm doing shoulders tomorrow and your advice has made a big difference thanks again


Take the day off.
Then Do shoulders and triceps 
Then the day after do legs
Then take the day off and start over with chest.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

You can use  barbells, dbs, machines and cables


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 9, 2022)

So shoulders and triceps 
Seated military press 6-9,10-12
Db lat raise 2x8-12
Rear delt fly 2x15-20+swings until weight doesn’t move 
Close grip bench press 6-9,10-12
Lying db tri extensions 2x15-20


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Absolutely loved this workout today...


Don't make me regret giving a Greenie a title.  🤨


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't make me regret giving a Greenie a title.  🤨


Maybe HIT disciple he’s not doing dc


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe HIT disciple he’s not doing dc


Fine, give me a sec


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 9, 2022)

Legs 
Seated Hamstring curl 2x8-12
Adductors 2x8-12
Calf’s- do sets of 20 until you can’t get 20 and then stick with it until you get 50 reps 
Squat or hack squat 8-12,15-20
Leg press 2x15-20


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Legs
> Seated Hamstring curl 2x8-12
> Adductors 2x8-12
> Calf’s- do sets of 20 until you can’t get 20 and then stick with it until you get 50 reps
> ...


That one's gonna fukkin hurt!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Legs
> Seated Hamstring curl 2x8-12
> Adductors 2x8-12
> Calf’s- do sets of 20 until you can’t get 20 and then stick with it until you get 50 reps
> ...


Riro likes dump trucks


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Take the day off.
> Then Do shoulders and triceps
> Then the day after do legs
> Then take the day off and start over with chest.


Sounds good thanks what's a decent shoulder and tri's work out


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Sounds good thanks what's a decent shoulder and tri's work out


Look UP^^^^^^^  🤣


RiR0 said:


> So shoulders and triceps
> Seated military press 6-9,10-12
> Db lat raise 2x8-12
> Rear delt fly 2x15-20+swings until weight doesn’t move
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

If he asks for a good leg workout, he's losing his title. 🤪


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 10, 2022)

Did the shoulder workout today. I felt pretty strong I watched a video on lateral delt and swings by dusty Hanshaw that guy is a beast. I'm really liking these routines @RiR0. You never told me about your preferences for arms if you give them a separate day or incorporate them with chest or back exercises.


----------



## PZT (Jun 10, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Did the shoulder workout today. I felt pretty strong I watched a video on lateral delt and swings by dusty Hanshaw that guy is a beast. I'm really liking these routines @RiR0. You never told me about your preferences for arms if you give them a separate day or incorporate them with chest or back exercises.


Riro no likey arm days


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 11, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Did the shoulder workout today. I felt pretty strong I watched a video on lateral delt and swings by dusty Hanshaw that guy is a beast. I'm really liking these routines @RiR0. You never told me about your preferences for arms if you give them a separate day or incorporate them with chest or back exercises.


I don’t think most guys unless they’re open pro size need to even think about an arm day.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 13, 2022)

Absolutely smashed legs today appreciate all the advice you guys are giving me. Leg press was hard to range how much I could push. Everything I put on I was ranging 15. I ended up with 7 plates on each side was getting 15 next time I'm gonna squat to get muscle under tension.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 13, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Absolutely smashed legs today appreciate all the advice you guys are giving me. Leg press was hard to range how much I could push. Everything I put on I was ranging 15. I ended up with 7 plates on each side was getting 15 next time I'm gonna squat to get muscle under tension.


The rep ranges are there as a reference but it’s really more important that you just hit failure. If you’re on weight and hit 15 just keep going with that weight until you fail


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 13, 2022)

Ok will do. Chest tomorrow early sticking with these routines. Should I throw tri's in with this ? I know you did with shoulders


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 13, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> Ok will do. Chest tomorrow early sticking with these routines. Should I throw tri's in with this ? I know you did with shoulders


No, just stick with the routine as is. No reason to change it.


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 14, 2022)

Did the chest workout today.
Flat bench 

45×10
90×5
135×5
185×5
205×12 max rep
185×15 max rep
Db press
70×12 max rep
50×16 max rep
Triple dropset Flys 
120×25
90×15
60×25


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 14, 2022)

The only reason I upd the 185×5 weather was cold body took longer to warm up


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jun 15, 2022)

@RiR0  that leg routine was insane. Love it appreciate it


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jul 19, 2022)

@RiR0  did chest today with that routine still at it.
Flat bench
95 ×10
135×10
185×5
245×12
225×14
Dumbell press
85×8
65×12
Triple dropset 
Cable the whole stack cut 50lbs and another 40lbs.
Strength and size is there legs strong again entire body growing thank you.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Ahodroj23 said:


> @RiR0  did chest today with that routine still at it.
> Flat bench
> 95 ×10
> 135×10
> ...


Looks good. Glad to see you’re making progress and sticking to it


----------



## Ahodroj23 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Looks good. Glad to see you’re making progress and sticking to it


Still at reps move up 3 to 5 every week crazy gaines


----------

